# Whats your job?



## BigWheels (May 19, 2012)

I recently had to cut back my hours (due to my health issues) where I work as the resident know-it-all, (I work for a non-profit dealing with alcohol & drug issues, so lots of research & presentations).

So sound off... I'd love to know...

How do you earn a living?


----------



## LeoGibson (May 19, 2012)

I am a truck driver. I pull a pneumatic bulk trailer hauling cement.


----------



## NewfieGal (May 19, 2012)

I work as a licensed practical nurse been almost 10 years now


----------



## KittyCourtz (May 19, 2012)

I'm a freelance artist, but since I just graduated from art college I'm starting off my summer by practicing drawing figures and cranking out some fan art (maybe for future anime/comic conventions).


----------



## analikesyourface (May 20, 2012)

I am a kid working at wendy's, as of today xD 

I start school at the local community college for horticulture as soon as I can get my license/car squared away. 

I then plan to transfer to University of southern maine for biology, and then my pipedream is studying food and sustainability at the new school in NYC.


----------



## CherryRVA (May 20, 2012)

I do specialized detailed background checks on doctors & nurses, as well as any other duties/tasks that get thrown at me...data analysis, pulling reports, running meetings.


----------



## BigChaz (May 20, 2012)

I makea da softwares


----------



## deanbpm (May 20, 2012)

Club promoter.


----------



## biglynch (May 20, 2012)

I'm a casino surveillance officer.


----------



## it's only me (May 20, 2012)

house wife


----------



## nugget34 (May 20, 2012)

Horticulturist, im a supervisor in a botanical garden


----------



## djudex (May 20, 2012)

I am the Alpha and the Omega


----------



## rellis10 (May 20, 2012)

I'm a Customer Service Apprentice for a company that sells traditional Ale and Cider to pubs


----------



## Librarygirl (May 20, 2012)

I really do work in a library and archive. I run the public service. Which sounds grand, but really involves doing talks, running round like a headless chicken, lifting lots of heavy boxes, a fair amount of photocopying and my favourite part - helping the public and chatting to people!

Just need some kind, friendly, BHMS to come into my reading room!


----------



## RentonBob (May 20, 2012)

I just started work in Accounting after many yeard in Engineering Finance for a large cell service provider. Really enjoy what I do and work with a really good group of people


----------



## BChunky (May 20, 2012)

Producer for a mobile gaming company


----------



## djudex (May 20, 2012)

Librarygirl said:


> Just need some kind, friendly, BHMS to come into my reading room!



That's way to far to come and borrow a book


----------



## Librarygirl (May 20, 2012)

djudex said:


> That's way to far to come and borrow a book



Haha! Can't blame a girl for trying,


----------



## djudex (May 20, 2012)

Nope sure can't!

Damn it, I just realized I used the wrong 'too'....

BACK TO THE LEARNATORIUM


----------



## Librarygirl (May 20, 2012)

djudex said:


> Nope sure can't!
> 
> Damn it, I just realized I used the wrong 'too'....
> 
> ...


----------



## charlieversion2 (May 20, 2012)

Recently promoted to Senior I.T. Engineer for a managed I.T. service provider


----------



## JenFromOC (May 21, 2012)

Psychiatric Technician for deployment health clinic and the wounded warrior project here in Hawaii


----------



## Geodetic_Effect (May 21, 2012)

Sales Engineer/Business Development Manager at a technology company.


----------



## The Fat Man (May 21, 2012)

Mortician, part owner of my own funeral home.


----------



## imfree (May 22, 2012)

I'm on VA Disability. I was an electronic repair tech in various positions, including stereo repair, TV repair, police radar repair, and 2-way radio repair, for 27 years.



Very old MPH Industries K-55 Moving RADAR 

View attachment MPH old K-55 wb sm.jpg


----------



## fat hiker (May 22, 2012)

I'm a College Professor - for now, anyway. (It's contract.)


----------



## Tad (May 22, 2012)

In theory I'm doing reliability and quality systems at a small micro-chip company, but currently I've ended up mostly doing project management--small companies, you end up wearing multiple hats!


----------



## viracocha (May 24, 2012)

I'm a field archaeologist. It's a sweet gig. Very unlike Indiana Jones. I live in the forest and climb mountains, then get to geek out when we find things. Also get the chance to do some wildland firefighting. More bad ass but way more work.


----------



## Pitbullboy (May 24, 2012)

I work at a winery loading rail cars. 21 years


----------



## coyote wild (May 24, 2012)

I never know whether to go with "I work in television" or "I work in the news." Not sure which the ladies find more impressive.

Seriously though, I bring in the video feeds and files that we use on air. I also am responsible for killing out media at the end of its "life" so sometimes I'm the first person to see the video we get and the last.

It pays the bills.


----------



## djudex (May 24, 2012)

coyote wild said:


> I never know whether to go with "I work in television" or "I work in the news." Not sure which the ladies find more impressive.



"I work in TV news"

Problem solved, $250 please.


----------



## RedheadinNJ (May 25, 2012)

I'm an over the road truck driver, picture a triangle from Virginia to western NY to Maine hauling mostly groceries and nursery stock. Love the job and can't imagine doing anything else.


----------



## Sasquatch! (May 25, 2012)

I do unpaid work for a Depression charity, including editing and proofreading.


----------



## fritzi (May 25, 2012)

I teach history and French in a small universitytown high school.



Sasquatch! said:


> I do unpaid work for a Depression charity, including editing and proofreading.



What is a Depression charity???
That sounds like it could be anything from a serious medical self-help group over an anarchistic outlet of the Occupy movement to a joke!


----------



## Sasquatch! (May 25, 2012)

fritzi said:


> What is a Depression charity???
> That sounds like it could be anything from a serious medical self-help group over an anarchistic outlet of the Occupy movement to a joke!



We provide information for people suffering from and people affected by clinical depression, we also run projects from self-help courses and training in mental health first aid to peer-support groups and counselling.


----------



## Goreki (May 27, 2012)

I work in a retro-ish style toy store. Wooden toys, creative stuff. I love the products we sell, I like wearing fairy wings and talking to kids, playing with figurines and stuff.

What I don't like are the stupid, self entilted customers who like to bully and put us down. And the ones that want to try to prove that they are more intelligent than us.


----------



## Creepy (May 27, 2012)

I'm an IT-manager.


----------



## MrBob (May 28, 2012)

I'm currently an out of work musician. On Saturday I will be a performing musician. On Sunday I will be hungover and back to being an out of work musician. Note to self...get more gigs.


----------



## Tkscz (May 28, 2012)

I'm a computer consultant at the University of Cincinnati. It's a student position so not much money involved.


----------



## topher38 (May 28, 2012)

Well I will work for the US postal service until July 31st and take the early out. find something new to do.


----------



## MattB (May 28, 2012)

I sell vitamins.


----------



## JenFromOC (May 28, 2012)

imfree said:


> I'm on VA Disability. I was an electronic repair tech in various positions, including stereo repair, TV repair, police radar repair, and 2-way radio repair, for 27 years.
> 
> 
> 
> Very old MPH Industries K-55 Moving RADAR



Thank you for your service.....thank you.


----------



## imfree (May 28, 2012)

JenFromOC said:


> Thank you for your service.....thank you.



Thank you for your kind remarks of recognition.:happy:


----------



## imfree (May 28, 2012)

imfree said:


> I'm on VA Disability. I was an electronic repair tech in various positions, including stereo repair, TV repair, police radar repair, and 2-way radio repair, for 27 years.
> 
> 
> 
> Very old MPH Industries K-55 Moving RADAR





JenFromOC said:


> Thank you for your service.....thank you.



My most heartfelt thanks goes out to my brothers-in-arms who gave their lives or were disabled as a result of military service. I wish to be clear in stating that my disability is not service-connected, lest the ambiguity of my post mislead anyone into giving me credit not due.


----------



## JenFromOC (May 29, 2012)

imfree said:


> My most heartfelt thanks goes out to my brothers-in-arms who gave their lives or were disabled as a result of military service. I wish to be clear in stating that my disability is not service-connected, lest the ambiguity of my post mislead anyone into giving me credit not due.



It doesn't matter how you became disabled. You served our country and I am truly grateful.


----------



## likeitmatters (May 29, 2012)

for a celluar company and I could tell you stories and excuses customer say about needing their phones yet dont have the money to pay their bills.

I am the rep you do not want to get on the phone if you are nasty and mean...LOL


----------



## Kazak (May 30, 2012)

I work part time at a roller skating rink http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eW-Q9ICriMc


----------



## joh (Jun 1, 2012)

BigChaz said:


> I makea da softwares


What company do you work for? I'm a CS student, but I'm interning in the SV area this summer.


----------



## ManBeef (Jun 1, 2012)

Distribution of natural organic medicines and medicated products

Use to work as a Body Guard/Bouncer and a Home Care provider for a friend that was a regular at the club I use to work at till I got stuck ina wheelchair myself. Now I am recovering n trying to win my dang SSI case


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks everyone for their posts, super interesting. 

I am a mortgage loan processor. I makes tons of money and have a giant penis. HMU!!

Also, everything I said was true except the tons of money and giant penis part.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jun 4, 2012)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Thanks everyone for their posts, super interesting.
> 
> I am a mortgage loan processor. I makes tons of money and have a giant penis. HMU!!
> 
> Also, everything I said was true except the tons of money and giant penis part.


*
((((HOZAY)))) I miss your humor here....come back come back PLEASE

and as you already know...I only want you for your huge gigantic monster penis *


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jun 4, 2012)

I am a quality coordinator for a manufactoring company that manufacters downhole motor equipment for the oil and gas industry. Wow.. that was a lot to say, lol. 

At the moment, I am looking into changing my career. I need something that is more challenging and rewarding, but I am very grateful I have my job.


----------



## socrates73 (Jun 6, 2012)

Was a technology executive with a large IT Strategy consulting company... But life is too short to work all the time, I work for myself now doing the same thing for small clients. Jerry Maguire style


----------



## escapist (Jun 8, 2012)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Thanks everyone for their posts, super interesting.
> 
> I am a mortgage loan processor. I makes tons of money and have a giant penis. HMU!!
> 
> Also, everything I said was true except the tons of money and giant penis part.



Stick with it and I'm sure the money will come. I just found out a family member was making 6 figures damn near 2x over a year. He worked like a dog, never had free time but who cares when your making that kind of money? I don't know if was exactly what you do I just know it was in the mortgage loan biz. I'm a techno geel and wasn't paying near as much attention as I should have been.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 9, 2012)

Unemployed actor/singer/voice actor, currently working as a part-time-to-full-time babysitter on retainer.


----------



## escapist (Jun 10, 2012)

Wanderer said:


> Unemployed actor/singer/voice actor, currently working as a part-time-to-full-time babysitter on retainer.



I always wanted to do the Voice Actor thing. I'm so jealous cause my brother-in-law is already on IMDB for some work he did.


----------



## JenFromOC (Jun 10, 2012)

Still working for the Navy and taking care of our men and women....I'm a psychiatric technician. The horror stories I hear....they are bad....but at least I get to make a difference. Thank them every chance you get....


----------



## Geodetic_Effect (Jun 16, 2012)

Thinking about a big career switch. Being stuck in an office is crushing my spirit.


----------



## Kamily (Jun 16, 2012)

Im a stay at home momma.


----------



## cakeboy (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm an internationally-renowned cheeseburger taster, crimefighter, and destroyer of chocolate cakes. I've spent most of my adult life in the bar bidness but now I'm going back to school with medicine as my goal. That or kung fu, I haven't decided yet.


----------

